# App pour coder sur son iPad !



## Vexil (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Heureux propriétaire d'un iPad Air, je suis à la recherche d'une Application (payante ou gratuite) qui peut me permettre de coder sur mon iPad, à défaut de ne pas avoir Dreamweaver de compatible sur iPad !

J'ai entendu parler de Diet Coda et Koder, mais l'un on peut bosser uniquement en réseau et donc pas en local, et l'autre subit des ralentissements énormes en FTP et quand on écrit une ligne de code.

Merci bien !


----------

